# Gentoo - Mac OS X (MacBook [Pro])

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab vor, mir im Sommer ein MacBook (vielleicht ein pro) zu kaufen, und hab mir gedacht, dass es doch gehen muss, da Gentoo drauf zu haben.

Mit Bootchamp kann man ja Gentoo drauf installieren wie auf jedem anderen Intel-Laptop.

Aber ich habe gelesen, das Darwin von FreeBSD abstammt, und es gibt doch auch Gentoo-FreeBSD.

Geht das, dass man Gentoo quasi im Laufenden OS X verwenden kann? (Portage, emerge und die Programme halt installieren wie unter Gentoo)

Der Apple-Bereich im Forum ist ja zu. Das war aber nur PowerPC oder?

LG Roland

----------

## doedel

http://www.macuser.de/forum/f18/portage-macos-131208/

----------

## Beforegod

Kannst auch direkt das Probieren:

https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Mist, das klingt kompliziert. Und genau der Gentoo-Wiki-Link, auf den verlinkt wird existiert nicht mehr.

----------

## doedel

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/prefix/bootstrap-macos.xml

----------

## cryptosteve

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, warum man völlig überteuerte Hardware kauft, um dann doch "nur" ein Gentoo darauf zu installieren.

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, mit einem schönen Thinkpad machst Du Dir mehr Freude ... oder hast Du noch echte Argumente für ein MacBookPro?  :Smile: 

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, mit einem schönen Thinkpad machst Du Dir mehr Freude ... oder hast Du noch echte Argumente für ein MacBookPro? 

 

Eben, Qualität ist Spitze, Preis die Hälfte und funktioniert nahezu alles ohne Probleme mit Linux.

Mein Aktuelles ist ein T61, 2.2ghz Core2Duo (64bit). Bekommste mit DVD-RW, 4gig ram, 120er HDD, ordentlichem Akku für ca. 350 Euro auf Ebay, gebraucht aber von Händlern (Leasingrückläufer) und hast somit auch Garantie.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich habe das unschlagbare Argument, dass ich mich für Mac OS X interessiere.

Daher auch die Frage ob man bei laufendem Mac OS X Gentoo quasi verwenden kann (also Programme wie auf dem Gentoo rechner verwenden und installieren [oder auch updaten])

Und ich finde die Macbooks schöner als die Thinkpads.   :Very Happy: 

LG Roland

----------

## Beforegod

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Ein gutes Thinkpad ist sicherlich einfacher.

Zu der Macbook Frage:

Allgemein sind paketsysteme für OSX etwas mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Zum einen müssen einige Pakete spezielle angepasst werden, zum anderen gibt es sicherlich genug Alternativen die ohne großen Aufwand eingesetzt werden können.

Denke der Nutzen einer Gentoo Paketverwaltung auf einem Macbook unter OSX hält sich doch stark in Grenzen.

----------

## jodel

vielleicht reicht es dir ja auch wenn du Gentoo als virtuelle Maschine unter OS X laufen lässt.

Und lass dir das Macbook nicht ausreden, wer einmal eins hatte will nichts anderes mehr  :Smile: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Aha,

@jodel

Ich lese aus deiner Antwort, dass du auch eins hast?

Ich hab eh vor, Gentoo und Windows in Virtuelle Maschinen zu installieren, aber ich dachte, dass das vielleicht geht, wo es doch auch ein UNIX ist.

Ich hab gelesen das VirtualBox das scheinbar einzige gratis-Programm ist. Stimmt das?

LG Roland

----------

## Beforegod

@72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

OT: 

Virtualbox ist kostenlos und für den normalen Einsatz, denke ich mal, ausreichend.

VMware und Parallels sind kostenpflichtig aber auch Mächtiger. Auf OSX könnte ich Windows technisch nicht mehr auf Parallels verzichten. VMware hat dafür mehr Erfahrung im Bereich von anderen Betriebssystemen (Linux, Unix/BSD).

Ist Geschmackssache und im Bereich Linux kannst ja mal die Testversionen aufspielen.

So und nu zurück zum Thema oder Feierabend  :Smile: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> So und nu zurück zum Thema oder Feierabend

 

Genau genommen hab ich nur angesprochen Gentoo und Mac OS X zu verschmelzen.

Mein Anliegen war es beides am laufen zu haben, so parallel wie möglich.

Zu VirtualBox

Ich hatte das mal unter Windows installiert, und ich habs dort nie zusammengebracht, dass er einen USB-Stick in der VM erkennt. Geht das unter Mac? Oder war ich unter Windows unfähig?

LG Roland

----------

## jodel

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte das mal unter Windows installiert, und ich habs dort nie zusammengebracht, dass er einen USB-Stick in der VM erkennt. Geht das unter Mac? Oder war ich unter Windows unfähig?
> 
> 

 

es gibt zwei verschiedene Versionen von VirtualBox, die opensource Version und die kostenlose proprietäre Version. Nur die letztere kann USB Sticks erkennen und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten mehr.

Beide sind in portage.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Was wäre das da?

```
[N] app-emulation/virtualbox (3.2.12-r4): Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

[U] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions (3.1.8@01/19/2011 -> 3.2.12!m): CD image containing guest additions for VirtualBox

[N] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin (3.2.12-r1): Family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use

[N] app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle (~4.0.4): PUEL extensions for VirtualBox

[N] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions (3.2.12): VirtualBox kernel modules and user-space tools for Linux guests

[N] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules (3.2.12): Kernel Modules for Virtualbox

[N] dev-perl/Class-Virtual (0.60): Base class for virtual base classes.

[N] dev-python/virtualenv (1.5.1): Virtual Python Environment builder

[N] games-emulation/virtualjaguar (1.0.7): an Atari Jaguar emulator

[N] java-virtuals/jaxp-virtual (1.4-r1): Virtual for Java API for XML Processing (JAXP)

[N] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox (3.2.12): VirtualBox input driver

[N] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox (3.2.12): VirtualBox video driver
```

Bzw, welche ist das für Mac OS X? Einfach die von der Homepage?

----------

## jodel

also app-emulation/virtualbox  sollte die opensource Version ohne USB sein, app-emulation/virtualbox-bin  die mit USB. Diese habe ich bei mir drauf und dort funktioniert USB. 

Ich hab mir mal die Homepage angeschaut und scheinbar haben die seit Version 4 die Pakete geändert. Es gibt jetzt wohl ein Standard Paket (open source) und zusätzlich das Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack mit USB support, das unter der PUEL Lizenz steht (proprietär). 

Früher war das in portage auch eindeutiger, da gabs es virtualbox-ose und virtualbox-bin. Scheinbar gibt es jetzt die PUEL extensions auch extra in portage, wahrscheinlich kannst du auch die OS Version kompilieren und dann nur die extensions drüber machen.

Hier ein kleines Tutorial, allerdings für die alte Version, so hats bei mir geklappt:  http://www.pihive.com/howto-virtualbox

----------

## .maverick

Also, nur noch als kleinen Erfahrungsbericht:

Gentoo-Prefix funktioniert, sogar ziemlich gut, zumindest tat es das vor ein paar Jahren als ich es verwendet habe (bevor ich ein echtes Gentoo installiert bekommen habe  :Wink: ).

Ab und zu muss man selber ein bisschen an Ebuilds rumbasteln oder welche hinzufügen, aber das geht auch relativ locker von der Hand (es gibt dafür im gentoolkit glaub ich auch Programme, ekeyword und Konsorten). Du musst nur ein bisschen aufpassen, nicht zu sehr zu "verschmelzen". Beispielsweise habe ich einmal zum ausprobieren ${EPREFIX}/usr/lib zu DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH oder wie das hieß, ging blöderweise schief als dann das Case-Insensitive-FS zuschlug und libtiff aus Gentoo statt libTIFF aus OS-X verwendete. Nicht gut  :Wink: 

Ansonsten ging das alles sehr unproblematisch, du brauchst für die meisten Programme nichtmal nen X-Server, weil z.B. gtk ein Quartz-Backend hat, Qt sowieso. Viel Spaß  :Smile: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Aha, endlich mal eine positive Erfahrung in die Richtung.

Danke.

----------

